# 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*2nd Annual Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
Columbus Day Weekend
October 7-9, 2005
in the Lakes Region of New Hampshire
(100 miles north of Boston)
You do not have to be from the northeast to attend!!! Everyone is welcome. You just need a Touareg.
Email me for details if you're interested.
For those of you who email me, you will receive the proposed details for the weekend via email. 
Once you receive the details, if you are going to come, you need to email me and tell me you're coming so we can get an accurate count.
The list below will be constantly updated with confirmed attendees:
spockcat
bravocharlie
makbros
SSP
meatster
PrincessVivian
matthewsjl
jmj
che9194
PorkchopB
sleepera8
ridler
rinaic
Eric Dow
joe buck
A preview from last year's event from the summit of Mount Washington.










_Modified by bravocharlie at 4:30 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Count me in Brian. Last year we all had a great weekend together. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

NICE! I'm in. Emailing you right now
SSP.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I had to miss it last year, but I really wont be able to make it this year.. We're visiting family in Israel during those two weeks. If you consider moving it up by a couple of weeks (or down) - you can color us in!
Otherwise, have fun guys!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I'm in for sure. Brian, tell that go-cart place to stock up on spare tires for that weekend
















Meat


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (meatster)*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (meatster)*

I'll be there!









_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_I'm in for sure. Brian, tell that go-cart place to stock up on spare tires for that weekend
















Meat

I was thinking the same thing - let's pencil in a time for this and make it semi-official so we get others to join us on the karts.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

Count me in.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Rach and I will be in








Great time last year.
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Looking for at least 5 more to meet last year's 13.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looking for at least 5 more to meet last year's 13.

Should probably shoot for 6, in case someone pulls a "Christina" on us.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Should probably shoot for 6, in case someone pulls a "Christina" on us.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SSP)*

Ok, the wife said we would "work something out", so I guess I'm on a 3-day pass for that weekend.







Count me in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (ksand)*

I'm in. Probbly solo, as my wife rolled her eyes when I asked her about it.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_I'm in. Probbly solo, as my wife rolled her eyes when I asked her about it.

If it's any help, my wife rolled her eyes before last year's early spring GTG at mdjak's last year. I talked her into it, and she had so much fun she was almost "enthused" about last years fall rally.
After attending that, she has been asking me all year if we would be doing it again this year.
If you prefer coming solo, we will be glad to have you. But if you really do want the wife to come along, she would probably be surprised that she will have fun. IM me, if you want. Maybe I cna have my wife convince yours that it really will be fun for her.


----------



## jjacob1 (Jun 22, 2004)

Any of you Northeasterners coming down for the mid-atlantic GTG next weekend?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_I'm in for sure. Brian, tell that go-cart place to stock up on spare tires for that weekend
















Meat

I don't think it's tyres that they need to stock up on - it'll be kart chassis if Nick is there!
Anyway, got me thinking - how about we find a 'proper' kart track







You know, the kind with full race suits and helmets (and a lawn mower engine strapped to the back).
Anyway, I found: http://www.maineindoorkarting.com/
The karts are described on the website but here's the spec:

_Quote, originally posted by *maineindoorkarting* »_Formula Karts for the Adult Racer
Our Sodi karts are NOT the typical fun karts that are seen at most locations. They are real European racing karts with Honda 200 CC, 6.5HP engines and wet clutch drive systems. With its integral strong protection, Sodi's pro-line karts ensure high security to drivers of all skill levels


Google maps reckons that it's about 60 miles away and 1h49m. I reckon that if we put Jay (Suitman) in front to lead the way there, we should be able to trim it to an hour








Possibly too far away but we could always take a couple of car loads down if people are interested. Just do an arrive and drive thing.
One of the downsides of going to this place would be that children cannot drive - it seems that you must be at least 16 years of age.
Of course, we'd have to fit with the rest of the plan for the weekend but last year we had some good R&R time.
There is another place that looks good somewhere down near Boston - we could go there on the way back past (to NY/NJ or beyond).
http://www.f1boston.com/
John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 10:54 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

Sorry guys... I'm out this year. Unless someone can convince Southwest Airlines to tow my Touareg behind the aircraft like an advertising banner.
Would love to be there... the boys (including the now 1-yr old Oakley) and I had a memorable time and will be thinking of you this year from our new home in Oregon.
(Love it here!)
Have a great time. Send pics.


_Modified by SUVW at 5:04 PM 7-30-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_I don't think it's tyres that they need to stock up on - it'll be kart chassis if Nick is there!
Anyway, got me thinking - how about we find a 'proper' kart track







You know, the kind with full race suits and helmets (and a lawn mower engine strapped to the back).


But if you have to don a complete driving suit and helmet, how are we going to see Nick's big grin as he bumps everyone out of his way?


















_Modified by spockcat at 11:40 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
But if you have to don a complete driving suit and helmet, how are we going to see Nick's big grin as he bumps everyone out of his way?










Well, my plan was not to let him get close enough to bump me!








Thought the picture you posted was quite ironic - look at the sign in the background.....
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Well, my plan was not to let him get close enough to bump me!








Thought the picture you posted was quite ironic - look at the sign in the background.....
John.

Also looks like his alignment may be off.


----------



## STL VWguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

That is an amazing picture. Quite a background, and the Tregs of course. Too bad I live too far away for a weekend trip to NH.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (STL VWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STL VWguy* »_That is an amazing picture. Quite a background, and the Tregs of course. Too bad I live too far away for a weekend trip to NH.

It's only a 23 hour trip. What's really holding you back.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
If it's any help, my wife rolled her eyes before last year's early spring GTG at mdjak's last year. I talked her into it, and she had so much fun she was almost "enthused" about last years fall rally.
After attending that, she has been asking me all year if we would be doing it again this year.
If you prefer coming solo, we will be glad to have you. But if you really do want the wife to come along, she would probably be surprised that she will have fun. IM me, if you want. Maybe I cna have my wife convince yours that it really will be fun for her.

I'll work on her! She did the same thing when I rented "Step Into Liquid", and then thought it was one of the best sports-themed movies she's ever seen.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
If it's any help, my wife rolled her eyes before last year's early spring GTG at mdjak's last year. I talked her into it, and she had so much fun she was almost "enthused" about last years fall rally.
After attending that, she has been asking me all year if we would be doing it again this year.
If you prefer coming solo, we will be glad to have you. But if you really do want the wife to come along, she would probably be surprised that she will have fun. IM me, if you want. Maybe I cna have my wife convince yours that it really will be fun for her.

That was nice of you to say.
For whatever it's worth, this is truly a nice group of people who make everyone feel right at home. Bravocharlie ran the outing last year and had professionally done printouts for every person each day with directions for the day's driving.
When people had diverging interests, he offered different places for people to go, along with carefully written directions to each place. When the group reassembled in the evening, everyone chipped in for chinese food and ate right in his beautiful antique farmhouse while we looked at the day's pictures and posted from our own laptops on his wireless network.
One of the highlights, as evidenced by the picture posted atop Mt. Washington, was a special by invitation only visit to the Mount Washington weather observatory. That alone was worth the trip.
I highly recommend to anyone on the "fence" about going, tell your loved ones they will have a great time, especially if you haven't gone up Mt. Washington before. It's a harrowing, narrow ride for which the Egg was made.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Last year was truly excellent. To echo what Mark says above, BC has a wonderful place and made everybody feel very, very welcome.
I tried to have a think about what happenen last year (apart from the obvious Mt Washington excursion).
- Trip up to NH: Jay trying to set a record for the shortest time to NH (and the rest of us giving chase)
- Much VAGging of chimes and other settings
- Installation of new headlight bulbs for color match
- Touareg lifting competition








- Horse riding








- Horse riding for beginners








- Karting & mini-golf (see post above with kart picture)
- Shooting (I think BC & Spock did this last year)
- Shopping (quite a few Ski stock sales as I seem to remember)
- Talking... late into the evening
- The group meal before we all went separate ways....
I'm sure there will be more of the same - probably a couple of paddle shift installs too








I've probably missed stuff but there was something for everybody - the views of the foliage changing color were awesome. This picture gives you an idea:








John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 10:30 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_
- Shooting (I think BC & Spock did this last year)


BC had some peashooters but I think he has since stocked up a bit. I guess I will have to bring up a some heavy duty stuff this year too.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
BC had some peashooters but I think he has since stocked up a bit. I guess I will have to bring up a some heavy duty stuff this year too.

Yes, the aresenal has been expanded upon. We now have four shooting lanes in the barn for 10 meter air pistols (Olympic event).
We can shoot clays this year (at the range) and for WWII buffs, a M1D Garand 30.06 rifle among other things


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*

"Trip up to NH: Jay trying to set a record for the shortest time to NH (and the rest of us giving chase)"
Well, actually it was a 90+mph scenic drive to Maine, through N.H. , destination LL Bean's world famous store, which is larger than two football fields. It is also surrounded by every outlet shop imagineable, and amazing seafood, for the seafood lover in you, of course.
FYI: That's the infamous Meatster riding the beginner's horse. Word has it, he ran out and bought one, after BC caught him trying to load it into the rear of his lovely wife's Egg.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Guys,
I would love to come up to the event this year, but with the birth of Tyler and the issues I currently have with Treg (who know if I will still have it) I am not going to be able to make it. Sucks because I would like to see all of you again. Have fun for me!








Spikeit


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Guys,
I would love to come up to the event this year, but with the birth of Tyler and the issues I currently have with Treg (who know if I will still have it) I am not going to be able to make it. Sucks because I would like to see all of you again. Have fun for me!








Spikeit

Lame excuses. Have that thing towed up here and spockcat will fix it. If we need parts, we'll take them from makbros Touareg while he's out riding one of the horses.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Any chance of repeating the weather observatory visit? I've hiked the summit two or three times, and driven it once (actually I was a pasenger in my parents' car), but never been inside the observatory.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Any chance of repeating the weather observatory visit? I've hiked the summit two or three times, and driven it once (actually I was a pasenger in my parents' car), but never been inside the observatory.

I'm sure BC can arrange it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Lame excuses. Have that thing towed up here and spockcat will fix it. If we need parts, we'll take them from makbros Touareg while he's out riding one of the horses.









That made my day! I sure Spockcat could fix it!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Any chance of repeating the weather observatory visit? I've hiked the summit two or three times, and driven it once (actually I was a pasenger in my parents' car), but never been inside the observatory.

Done.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Done.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi guys, 
Greetings from Greece. Here on the island it's very hard to get internet access. Will be back home in the begining of September. Enjoy the rest of your summer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Should probably shoot for 6, in case someone pulls a "Christina" on us.










She ain't coming.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2130290


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

This sounds very cool. I think I could free up this weekend for a long roadtrip. 
Anyone else coming from Virginia, Maryland, DC or Pennsylvania. We would probably meet up and arrive all together.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (cbr929pilot)*

Anybody from Mass. interested in meeting to "convoy" up to the lakes region? I usually take 128 to 3 (route 3 has been resurfaced from there into Nashua-very nice) to get to New Hampshire, but I could be convinced to go a different route.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jmj)*

Most Definitely. Maybe we can arrange a mini-meet (brunch?) somewhere along 128 and then convoy up. Quite a few of us driving up from Boston area.
What time are you thinking of?
SSP.


_Modified by SSP at 7:32 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (SSP)*

I'm up for a convoy from the Boston area - brunch would be great as I'd like to be on the road by noon or so.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (SSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSP* »_Most Definitely. Maybe we can arrange a mini-meet (brunch?) somewhere along 128 and then convoy up. Quite a few of us driving up from Boston area.
What time are you thinking of?
SSP.

_Modified by SSP at 7:32 PM 8-9-2005_

Not sure about the time. I'm open for suggestions on time/place. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys.
On another note, is there anyone who is planning on being there who could/would be willing to cut the aluminum heat sink thingy to fit into the CD changer bracket? Right now I have the guts of my phatbox stuffed into the compartment and surrounded by bubble wrap. I could probably do this myself, but my wife gets nervous when I attempt to modify anything of value. Could have something to do with the holes I drilled throught the rear quarter of my old Passat when I was mounting the cd changer.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_ I could probably do this myself, but my wife gets nervous when I attempt to modify anything of value. Could have something to do with the holes I drilled throught the rear quarter of my old Passat when I was mounting the cd changer.






























Reminds me of Tim "The Tool-Man" Taylor from Home Improvement.








SSP.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_ I could probably do this myself, but my wife gets nervous when I attempt to modify anything of value. Could have something to do with the holes I drilled throught the rear quarter of my old Passat when I was mounting the cd changer.






























Umm, you'll be asked to stay away from other vehicles, not touch anything electrical and may also be banned from petting the horses.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Umm, you'll be asked to stay away from other vehicles, not touch anything electrical and may also be banned from petting the horses.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looking for at least 5 more to meet last year's 13.


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
She ain't coming.


..she might not be, but if the weather forecast looks good, I might take the jaunt up...I owe Alan quite a few dinners and rides. I thought I might show you guys what a real set of paddle shifters looks like...but I'd need a gayrodge...good thing Marks comin I could park the car








...on a similar note, my teeth are ready, having finally had the last of the work done one the broken one from that sausage....will there be any BBQ'd **** cheese? 
I know, many obscure references, some explaination might be required....





_Modified by anothercar at 7:17 AM 8-15-2005_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_I thought I might show you guys what a real set of paddle shifters looks like...

If you're offering rides in a Ferrari, sign me up.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_
































Ok, now I'll definitely be there! That's a beautiful F430. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (ksand)*

Don't hold your breath. First, he actually has to shell out the dough for that thing, then he has to make the time to drive up, and someone will have to give him the address or directions.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Don't hold your breath. First, he actually has to shell out the dough for that thing, then he has to make the time to drive up, and someone will have to give him the address or directions. 

the dough has been shelled, if youre going to play research, why not really research it....I have a real navigation system, not a touareg one...I' can find my way to a destination. Maybe I could hawk some radio shack cables to offset my expenses.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

Wonderful, I'll be looking for you then.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_
the dough has been shelled, if youre going to play research, why not really research it....I have a real navigation system, not a touareg one...I' can find my way to a destination. Maybe I could hawk some radio shack cables to offset my expenses.

I'll buy a cable if it comes with a ride in the car......


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Wonderful, I'll be looking for you then.

Liar, liar, pants on fire. Even the president hides his sarcasm better then you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

If you're planning to attend and you have not yet made reservations, you should do so ASAP.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Is the Lost Liberty Hotel in Weare open yet? I was thinking of making a reservation there.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_If you're planning to attend and you have not yet made reservations, you should do so ASAP.

Just read this post..... awesome to have a 2nd chance at this.... I will broach the subject with the wifee tonight... I am thinking we should be good to go.... 
Where was the best place to stay last year?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_If you're planning to attend and you have not yet made reservations, you should do so ASAP.

Hey, bravocharlie, should I have received an email with details yet?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*

Hey BC....why won't the fine folks on the auto road let me take the f430 up it? They say no SMG equipped cars....does this mean no paddled tregs are going up either? I thought not! Guess you'll all have to come see me in the Pinkham Notch Visitors Center, coin op showers for everyone!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Hey, bravocharlie, should I have received an email with details yet?

email sent


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
email sent

Thanks. If anybody is interested, I was able to book a room at the Lake Motel in Wolfeboro with no availability problems, about $120/night. I think the mrs. will be making the trip, too.


----------



## ridler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I would love to join all of you. It will be nice to put some faces to the people that have helped me with my Treg.
Count me in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (ridler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridler* »_I would love to join all of you. It will be nice to put some faces to the people that have helped me with my Treg.
Count me in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

email sent.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:34 AM 8-23-2005_


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I'm hoping to make it back this year. I might even get my bumped fixed up so it doesn't look so shabby next to spock's gleaming v10. Email sent.


----------



## ridler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PorkchopB)*

reservation made..I will be staying at the Wolfsboro...I am looking forward to meeting all of the Treggers...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC,
Is it true that you are going to arrange to have the autoroad closed to all other traffic this year so we can have time trials up Mt. Washington?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (ridler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridler* »_reservation made..I will be staying at the Wolfsboro...I am looking forward to meeting all of the Treggers...

if you're coming then you should at least spell the name of the town correctly....Wolfeboro


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC,
Is it true that you are going to arrange to have the autoroad closed to all other traffic this year so we can have time trials up Mt. Washington?

Participants will have to wait and find out.


----------



## ridler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

sorry...1 beer too many......







Wolfeboro


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I'm in plus 1 stowaway.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Is the Lost Liberty Hotel in Weare open yet? I was thinking of making a reservation there.

Don't know. Weare is about an hour drive from here.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Well, we're over the hump. If everyone who has responded and found on the first post of this thread, then we're dead even for the 13 Touaregs we had last year. So, now its time to make the push and double the number.
There's something about having a train of Touaregs crusing through the White Mountains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Didn't see ridler on the list - does that put us at 14?
Drive on,
PV


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

I was just reading last years thread about the rally. People gonna carry the Motorola Walkie-Talkies? If so, please let me know which one I should look at buying.
SSP.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PrincessVivian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrincessVivian* »_Didn't see ridler on the list - does that put us at 14?

Done.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (SSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSP* »_I was just reading last years thread about the rally. People gonna carry the Motorola Walkie-Talkies? If so, please let me know which one I should look at buying.
SSP.

Some of us had Motorola walkie talkies last year, but they didn't seem to be needed. I guess we could try it again. Frankly, we only need them in the first and last vehicles in the convoy. I wouldn't go out of your way to buy one if you don't already have one.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

You guys havent re-scheduled yet?!
I wanna join, but wont be here until the 15th :-(
Should I start a separate thread campaigning for a new date? ;-)
Uri


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

If it's later than Columbus day, we risk not being able to repeat the drive up Mt. Washington. IIRC, last year they closed the auto road the week after we did the drive. BC can confirm.
Besides, wouldn't it be easier for you to reschedule than it would be for all of us?








It would be good to have you there though Uri.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

After all my cracking wise at Uri, I just found out I won't be able to make it Columbus weekend either. My daughter will be home from college for the first time that weekend.
So, put me in the same boat as Uri then - if it's moved later I could come, but I understand if it's not. Have fun folks.


----------



## che9194 (Jul 29, 2004)

Melissa and I will be driving from Wakefield MA on Friday morning. Just let me know where and when to meet! We'd definitely be up for a convoy and/or brunch!
--Jeff


_Modified by che9194 at 9:10 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_After all my cracking wise at Uri, I just found out I won't be able to make it Columbus weekend either. My daughter will be home from college for the first time that weekend.
So, put me in the same boat as Uri then - if it's moved later I could come, but I understand if it's not. Have fun folks.

Doesnt your daughter go to school 20 miles from home?







You cant back out now! when we just crossed last years 13.
SSP.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (SSP)*

I agree with SSP - heck bring your wife AND your daughter. Then she can share the details of how she redesigned the front of your Touareg!








Drive on,
PV


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok. booked a cottage at "Center Street Motel and Cottages" I hope its good.
Planning on driving up on Friday afternoon, and I think the following people were interested in convoy-ing up:
1) Ksand
2) PrincessVivian
3)JMJ
Anyone else in on this from Boston? Most probably leaving at 3pm but that can be re-scheduled if we get a good number.
SSP.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Rally participants, I have some very good news. Just before the Rally event, a small group of Nikon guys are having a three day workshop here at the farm. The professional photographer who is doing the workshop (from Burbank, CA) will be staying here over the holiday weekend. So, we'll have our very own professional photographer. http://www.digital-images.net/
Now, if we can just get VWoA off their arses and send Len or someone, we'd be all set.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Rally participants, I have some very good news. Just before the Rally event, a small group of Nikon guys are having a three day workshop here at the farm. The professional photographer who is doing the workshop (from Burbank, CA) will be staying here over the holiday weekend. So, we'll have our very own professional photographer. http://www.digital-images.net/
Now, if we can just get VWoA off their arses and send Len or someone, we'd be all set.

Thats awesome!! maybe we can get one of those Rally Support Touaregs for him to run ahead in!







In all seriousness, this is shaping up to be one great weekend. 
SSP.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SSP)*

bravocharlie - fantastic news on the professional photographer! Great stuff!








SSP - I'm tentatively planning to head up closer to noon on Friday as I'll want to set up camp before chinese or pizza supper at bc's. Keep me posted on the convoy plans and we'll see what works out.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## ridler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (cbr929pilot)*

cbr,
I will be heading out from the Pocono area. Would love to convoy up. I am thinking about noon or so.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Tentative arrangements are being made for a "special" trip up the Mount Washington Auto Road. Cross your fingers for good weather. It may require an early start Saturday morning, BUT we may have the road all to ourselves.
For those who don't have reservations locally, you better make them. The Rally falls in the peek of leaf peeper season.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_It may require an early start Saturday morning

Just received a dirty look. Somebody doesn't like getting up early.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Just received a dirty look. Somebody doesn't like getting up early.









She can stay behind with the horses.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

What time Saturday morning? Need to plan accordingly to grill up breakfast prior to departure. And yes, I can cook by lantern if necessary.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PrincessVivian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrincessVivian* »_What time Saturday morning? Need to plan accordingly to grill up breakfast prior to departure. And yes, I can cook by lantern if necessary.
Drive on,
PV

I'll take 3 strips of bacon and two scrambled eggs please. Pancakes (with real VT maple syrup of course) for Sunday morning.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PrincessVivian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrincessVivian* »_What time Saturday morning? Need to plan accordingly to grill up breakfast prior to departure. And yes, I can cook by lantern if necessary.
Drive on,
PV

Umm, you missed the word "tentative".


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I can't believe I totally missed this thread!








Montville is next door, and I drove through it TWICE!!!!!!
On another note, this is why I drove through it twice:








mrsTouareg should now be mrsPassat


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I'll take 3 strips of bacon and two scrambled eggs please. Pancakes (with real VT maple syrup of course) for Sunday morning.









Bacon and eggs for Saturday morning no problem - already on the menu. Eggs with or without cheese? Would you consider waffles or french toast for Sunday?


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Umm, you missed the word "tentative".

I think it has more to do with the fact that you have amazingly arranged everything else before anyone can even think about it, so I just figured "tentative" would turn into "definite" almost before I could post a reply!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (bravocharlie)*

Those who have participated last year know that one of main highlights of the weekend was the 8 mile trip up the Mt. Washington Auto Road.
Plans have just been confirmed with the Auto Road to do this again; however with a slight twist.








1. We will be able to gain access to the road before they officially open for the day. That means no traffic.
2. The Auto Road will provide passes for all Touaregs in the Rally. Bottom line: Its FREE.
More information about the Auto Road can be found at:
http://www.mt-washington.com/autoroad/
And, while on top, we will have a tour of the Mount Washington Observatory.
http://www.mountwashington.org


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (bravocharlie)*

woo hoo


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (bravocharlie)*

Great news BC. Can we race to the top? I suspect my torque and turbos will give me quite some advantage out of the corners!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_woo hoo

Ditto!
You bringing the Ferrari or what??


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (jmj)*

No, I'll be away camping (if you wanna call it that) with the family and siblings. My last roadtrip in the F ended in near disaster and a 6k bill. But I got to eat all the icebox cake alone and my teeth are intact
We were up at Mt Washington a few weeks ago, they don't allow SMG cars on the auto road, thats wierd...the road is in worse whape then I remember from earlier years as well, I'd have to bring several rims and my AAA card. 


_Modified by anothercar at 8:32 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mt. Washington Auto Road Plans with a Twist (spockcat)*

There will also be some door prizes that I received in Frankfurt for lucky participants. I don't have enough for everyone so it will be raffle style.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC,
Is it too early to be checking the weather reports? I have to know whether I should stay with the nearly bald 20s or swap to the 18s.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC,
Is it too early to be checking the weather reports? I have to know whether I should stay with the nearly bald 20s or swap to the 18s.


I'd come with the 18s. You just never know. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Leave the 20s on. Maybe you'll wind up taking a shortcut down the side of the mountain. Could be fun.
Remember: It's only funny until somebody gets hurt; then it's hilarious.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Go with the 20's, if nearly bald, they'll be more fun on the twisties...


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

Got room for one more car? Anyone know if there is a camping area close? We could tow up our 22' travel trailer and sleep us plus one more family


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Eric Dow)*

There's plenty of room. Email me.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Eric,
Boyfriend and I are camping at Willey Brook Campground which bravocharlie says is about 3 miles from his place. The number is 603-569-9493 or website - http://www.willeybrookcampground.com for all contact info. Very reasonable rates. Looking forward to meeting you at the Rally.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_There's plenty of room. Email me. 

Princess, BC's got plenty of room. You don't need to camp. He'll put you up at his house, just like he puts up Spock. Heck, he'll even cook you a bag of fruit snacks for dinner.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

But that would take all the fun out of delivering spockcat's breakfast orders for Saturday and Sunday morning (no word on a request for Monday so I assume he'll be eating bc's leftover fruit snacks!). I figure if my local Domino's can use an H2 as their delivery vehicle, I can use the TReg as the "Princess Breakfast" delivery vehicle. Mwahahahaha...
Drive on,
PV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (PrincessVivian)*

Just a bit over two weeks to go before this event. Anyone else considering it need a push?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

If me and Lewey came, you'd probably "push" us right off the summit, right from the zenith to the nadir.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

I'll be at Loon Mountain this weekend; family visitation weekend at my son's college. 
Wish it were the weekend of the Egg Together, I'd get up real early and beat all them slow pokes up that there mountain.


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Spock - your push did the trick...
Considering the GTG is in my backyard, I really have no excuse -- I look forward to putting faces to all of those who have been giving the good advice. 
BC - would you please e-mail me details?
thank you!


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*

BC - e-mail sent to you, sorry for the trouble....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

_*Moderator Note:* _ I cleaned out quite a few off-topic and person-to-person posts from the last 2 pages of this thread. As a courtesy to the Touareg Rally organizers, please try to keep this thread "on-topic" - usually there will be one 'silly' thread going at any given time in every forum, look around and use that thread for all the OT stuff and the banter that is unrelated to threads that have practical purposes. 
Many thanks,
Michael


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_I can't believe I totally missed this thread!








Montville is next door, and I drove through it TWICE!!!!!!
On another note, this is why I drove through it twice:
mrsTouareg should now be mrsPassat









I think you miss posted on this thread.... you where probably meaning to post on this one....http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2163661


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

*GOOD NEWS*
In hand, I have passes for the Mount Washington Auto Road and a letter confirming Saturday, October 8 at 7:45 a.m. (15 minutes before road opens) for us to travel the road to the summit of Mount Washington.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

If you're planning to attend, please check the list of names at the beginning of this thread and make sure your name appears. If not, email me so I can make sure the list is up to date.
Thanks.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:28 PM 9-25-2005_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Anyone who is on the fence about going to this rally is making a mistake if they don't... it's beautiful up there this time of year, and Mr. and Mrs. BC's hospitality toward a batch of overgrown children playing with cars is something one doesn't come across too often. They made me and my boys feel like old friends.
I live on the Spockcatless side of the country now (where I've heard of no such Touareg camaraderie), so we're not on the guest list this year... but my best wishes go out to all whom I was able to meet last year. Wish I could be there...
Chris
PS I did my first backroad adventure last week in Oregon... it's awesome to be so close (30 or so mins) to snow-capped mountains, hidden lakes, rivers, etc. 



_Modified by SUVW at 7:18 PM 9-26-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Anyone who is on the fence about going to this rally is making a mistake if they don't... it's beautiful up there this time of year, and Mr. and Mrs. BC's hospitality toward a batch of overgrown children playing with cars is something one doesn't come across too often. They made me and my boys feel like old friends.
I live on the Spockcatless side of the country now (where I've heard of no such Touareg camaraderie), so we're not on the guest list this year... but my best wishes go out to all whom I was able to meet last year. Wish I could be there...
Chris
PS I did my first backroad adventure last week in Oregon... it's awesome to be so close (30 or so mins) to snow-capped mountains, hidden lakes, rivers, etc. 


Well, come on Chris, set something up there then! If I were in the area, I'd scope out some of the national or state parks in the White Pass area of WA. Lot's of logging roads in the area for off-road fun. About equidistant from Portland, Eugene, Seattle, Spokane, etc. so you should be able to get a good crowd.
Carry the NE spirit on the NW!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

Good news. My plans cancelled. I'M COMING. EMAIL ON THE WAY.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

If you are going, I would consider attending as well. My friend Brandon has his V10 Treg setup quite nicely, and loves the smell of the great outdoors. Want to convoy up Mark?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Well, come on Chris, set something up there then! If I were in the area, I'd scope out some of the national or state parks in the White Pass area of WA. Lot's of logging roads in the area for off-road fun. About equidistant from Portland, Eugene, Seattle, Spokane, etc. so you should be able to get a good crowd.
Carry the NE spirit on the NW!

Perhaps... but 1) My property, unlike the one I had in CT, isn't conducive to hosting--not that I did there either. 2) I don't know the lay of the land well enough, and 3) My hands are a bit full at the moment. (Get your minds out of the gutter).
I will have to live vicariously through you guys this Fall. Knowing what I know, I am sure there'll be a delay of about 7.4 seconds from the time something actually happens until the time it's posted online. I'll have to live with that delay. Although if I subtract the three hour time difference, I will actually see the goings on before they actually occur. 
Hmmmm... now if only I could wager. (Lead car, actual number of VAG actions, roof rack percentage, Offroad Grays, V6/8/10 rations, number of different restaurants from which Saturday night's meal will be ordered, those sorts of things)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_If you are going, I would consider attending as well. My friend Brandon has his V10 Treg setup quite nicely, and loves the smell of the great outdoors. Want to convoy up Mark?

Sounds like a plan. I'll book the rooms.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

I've got a campsite at Dolly Copp, in the Meadow. I would rather camp, is anyone else camping BC?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Hmmmm... now if only I could wager. (Lead car, actual number of VAG actions, roof rack percentage, Offroad Grays, V6/8/10 rations, number of different restaurants from which Saturday night's meal will be ordered, those sorts of things) 









BC - nobody else knows the way and you can't count on the VW nav in NH (I'll bring a Garmin just in case).
4 cars, 10 actions.
30%
OG will outnumber silver with 5.
2 (there are only 2 takeout places in BC burg unless you count Dunkin Dounuts)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

Camping sounds good to me. I have the yellow geodesic (sp?) dome tent from The North Face they use on Everest.
And don't worry, BC, if you don't have enough passes for us, as we are latecomers, we'll be happy to pay to help support the Auto Road.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Youre all about overkill. WHat are the schedule events of the weekend guys. (and gals) Brandon is a digital documentary filmaker, he's likely to shoot the whole weekend, if you guys can keep it interesting.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

From my memory of last year, the schedule of events is sent via email and printed documentation when we arrive. BC is quite good at that. He had lists of directions every day for everyone, even those of us who went different places.
You'll just have to be in suspense until we get there.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
2 (there are only 2 takeout places in BC burg unless you count Dunkin Dounuts)


I seem to remember more... maybe it was the concept of everyone ordering their own Chinese food and then doling out that I was thinking of. OK, you win on that one.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Sounds like a blast, I love it when someone else takes control of the intinerary.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*

Hey, BC, did you get my email? For some reason, it's been returned to me. did you change your email address?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

try the email addy in his profile, mark


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
Sounds like a plan. I'll book the rooms.

And find one for me while you're at it, just in case I don't go bowhunting with my husband that weekend. Otherwise, I'll sleep in my car. Won't be the first time.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Anyone who is on the fence about going to this rally is making a mistake if they don't... it's beautiful up there this time of year, and Mr. and Mrs. BC's hospitality toward a batch of overgrown children playing with cars is something one doesn't come across too often. They made me and my boys feel like old friends.
I live on the Spockcatless side of the country now (where I've heard of no such Touareg camaraderie), so we're not on the guest list this year... but my best wishes go out to all whom I was able to meet last year. Wish I could be there...
Chris


Chris,
Thanks for the kind words. We'll miss you this year.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_I've got a campsite at Dolly Copp, in the Meadow. I would rather camp, is anyone else camping BC?

There are one or two others that plan to camp. I do not keep track of where people are staying.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_And don't worry, BC, if you don't have enough passes for us, as we are latecomers, we'll be happy to pay to help support the Auto Road.

There are enough passes for the Mount Washington Auto Road for everyone.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Hey, BC, did you get my email? For some reason, it's been returned to me. did you change your email address?

email received and replied to


----------



## che9194 (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a suggestion on a place to stay (hotel or B&B) on Friday night (only)? Many of the places I've called have a 3 night minimum.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (che9194)*

You can sleep in the paddock with BC's horse.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (che9194)*


_Quote, originally posted by *che9194* »_Does anyone have a suggestion on a place to stay (hotel or B&B) on Friday night (only)? Many of the places I've called have a 3 night minimum.

I would call the Chamber of Commerce and ask. It is Columbus Day weekend and I doubt you'll find a place in town that would do only one night. You may want to try Alton, Ossipee, and Wakefield to see if there's anything there that may work.


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

BC - Did you receive my e-mail? (sent a few days ago, no response yet)....
thanks for your time and for getting this organized http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
best wishes,
-WB


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (WestBound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WestBound* »_BC - Did you receive my e-mail? (sent a few days ago, no response yet)....
thanks for your time and for getting this organized http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
best wishes,
-WB 

Yes, and I sent you the information. Did you get it? Or, are you just telling me you're officially attending?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

If your name does not appear below, you are not confirmed as a participant.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*2nd Annual Northeast Fall Foliage Touareg Rally*
spockcat
bravocharlie
makbros
SSP
meatster
PrincessVivian
matthewsjl
ksand
jmj
che9194
PorkchopB
sleepera8
ridler
rinaic
Eric Dow


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

15 cars. Excellent. I probably won't arrive until late on Friday night. Is there a predetermined gathering point for Saturday morning's Mt. Washington drive, or shoudl we just meet at the auto road entrance?
I'll have to say that I'm looking forward to the drive up Mt. Washington. I've hiked up several times, and the last time (only time) I went up in a car I was a passenger.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_15 cars. Excellent. I probably won't arrive until late on Friday night. Is there a predetermined gathering point for Saturday morning's Mt. Washington drive, or shoudl we just meet at the auto road entrance?
I'll have to say that I'm looking forward to the drive up Mt. Washington. I've hiked up several times, and the last time (only time) I went up in a car I was a passenger.

Details will be emailed tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_15 cars. Excellent. I probably won't arrive until late on Friday night. Is there a predetermined gathering point for Saturday morning's Mt. Washington drive, or shoudl we just meet at the auto road entrance?
I'll have to say that I'm looking forward to the drive up Mt. Washington. I've hiked up several times, and the last time (only time) I went up in a car I was a passenger.

My name is not on the list. Please add my name to the list to meet at MT. Washington auto road. Please e-mail time.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*

Thanks to some GREAT advice, I got the last Hookup supplied camping spot at the Willey Brook. We will be getting in later on Friday and staying though Monday. If anyone wants to hookup for some activities after the event, just let me know.
I forgot to mention, who else is bringing pets? Kids?

_Modified by Eric Dow at 12:11 PM 10-2-2005_


_Modified by Eric Dow at 12:11 PM 10-2-2005_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

The people listed below have just been sent a detailed email with directions, itinerary, and other information for this coming weekend. If you did not receive the email, please let me know ASAP.
If your name does not appear on the list below, I have not received an email from you regarding your interest in attending.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
spockcat
bravocharlie
makbros
SSP
meatster
PrincessVivian
matthewsjl
ksand
jmj
che9194
PorkchopB
sleepera8
ridler
rinaic
Eric Dow
joe buck


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

trip up.
I'll be leaving from Philly area about noon on Friday.
I assume (as there in most of NE) a diesel station in Wolfeboro?
Staying @ the Lake Motel.
It used to take me about 6.5hr to get to Hanover NH from philly. 
As I'll be leaving about noon, which would put me in Boston area @ 4pm,
I'm going to probably go to white river junction, hanover, or orford and come across
any suggestions?
spockcat I'm hoping u can help me w/ the start button issue.
cheers,
clarke


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sleepera8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepera8* »_
I assume (as there in most of NE) a diesel station in Wolfeboro?
spockcat I'm hoping u can help me w/ the start button issue.
cheers,
clarke

We're covered. BC's got 165 gallon diesel tank at his house.















IM me what issue you are having. I do not recall it. Need to know what tools and parts to bring.


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

sent an email.
for some reason when I sign onto the forum form multiple browsers it says I'm offline, thus IM didn't work. also couldn't see anything on window w/ firefox.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sleepera8)*

Hey, Brian, is there a practical way to work the Sandwich Notch Road into our itinerary? I think it's still open at this time of year? 
Actually, on further reflection, that could be a major cluster f**k with 15 cars, so never mind.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Hey, Brian, is there a practical way to work the Sandwich Notch Road into our itinerary? I think it's still open at this time of year? 
Actually, on further reflection, that could be a major cluster f**k with 15 cars, so never mind.

We could do the notch road, it dumps you out in the middle of nowhere though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We're covered. BC's got 165 gallon diesel tank at his house.
















That is in fact true. We also have diesel fuel in town.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Well, if you start on the Sandwich end, you come out in Campton, and you can either go west to the Mad River Tavern, or go east towards Waterville Valley and hit the William Tell, which has the large bottles of Julius Echter Weissbier. *OR*, we could skip the Tell and simply continue on through Waterville Valley and take the Tripoli Road to Woodstock and stop at the brewpub at the Woodstock Station. They make a maple porter this time of year that is among the two or three best beers I've ever had.











































Just a thought.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Well, if you start on the Sandwich end, you come out in Campton, and you can either go west to the Mad River Tavern, or go east towards Waterville Valley and hit the William Tell, which has the large bottles of Julius Echter Weissbier. *OR*, we could skip the Tell and simply continue on through Waterville Valley and take the Tripoli Road to Woodstock and stop at the brewpub at the Woodstock Station. They make a maple porter this time of year that is among the two or three best beers I've ever had.











































Just a thought.


Whatever makes your dress blow up.
Just another thought.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

You diesel guys are making me cry







...
Can't wait to just hear them run







I LOVED my Passat TDI, NB TDI and the one diesel I still have... My '81 Rabbit Pickup Diesel.
V6 TDI? Where art thou, oh heavenly vehicle of my dreams...


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Eric Dow)*

it would be nice if they put this in the Treg, 
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
or if you are truly insane
http://www.motoring.co.za/inde...59809
w/ a V12 TDI
per reviewing my maps, and such, I think I will now head the way of the directions.



_Modified by sleepera8 at 7:35 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Well, if you start on the Sandwich end, you come out in Campton, and you can either go west to the Mad River Tavern, or go east towards Waterville Valley and hit the William Tell, which has the large bottles of Julius Echter Weissbier. *OR*, we could skip the Tell and simply continue on through Waterville Valley and take the Tripoli Road to Woodstock and stop at the brewpub at the Woodstock Station. They make a maple porter this time of year that is among the two or three best beers I've ever had.











































Just a thought.

We may need to make those stops to pick up some fine beer. Nothing goes better with the Saturday evening *PIG ROAST* than a nice ale, and my wife really likes weissbier.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

Well, the William Tell is restaurant and bar only, so you can't (legally) carry any alcohol away. The Woodstock Inn, however, sells "growlers" of their brews, but I can't guarantee they'll have a weissbier on the menu. I'm not even certain they'll have the maple porter, but they ususally do this time of year.
However, there are plenty of places to grab a brew, so if the Sandwich Notch/Tripoli Road idea doesn't pan out, no biggie. I just thought they might be a little more interesting than all highway cruising. Tripoli isn't particularly challenging, it's just a dirt road that's closed when it snows. Sandwich Notch is a bit more rustic and narrow, IIRC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Weather reports for Mt. Washington and Wolfeboro look only fair. But I still will not put on the 18s. Too early in the year to put them on. Anyone else coming with 19" or larger wheels?

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I'd come with the 18s. You just never know. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Anyone else coming with 19" or larger wheels?


Makbros has 19s on his t-reg and his go-cart









Meat


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Weather reports for Mt. Washington and Wolfeboro look only fair.

Your going kite flying, right?


----------



## touaregjb (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Anyone interested in putting together a Midwest version of this rally. I'm in Cincinnati but there are some great places in Indiana, Ohio or Kentucky for a Rally.
Just checking interest...


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Weather reports for Mt. Washington and Wolfeboro look only fair. But I still will not put on the 18s. Too early in the year to put them on. Anyone else coming with 19" or larger wheels?

20''s hope theres no snow on top


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (touaregjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregjb* »_Anyone interested in putting together a Midwest version of this rally. I'm in Cincinnati but there are some great places in Indiana, Ohio or Kentucky for a Rally.
Just checking interest...



touaregjb said:


> Try posting Midwest Rally as a new topic. This thread is so old and specific to Northeast that many folks will never see your question here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*

See you there tomorrow.








And here on Saturday.








http://www.lakesregionaerials.com/


----------



## touaregjb (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (chicago_gal_950)*

Absolutely -- will do. have a great time this weekend?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (touaregjb)*

I just wanted to drop you guys a line and hope all of you have an awesome trip. I'm still seriously bummed about not getting to play last year (don't even get me started on that).
This year, I simply ran out of time off from work.... but I'm already starting to eyeball next year, unless Mrs. TREGinginCO is either pregnant or the little one has arrived by then.
Have a great time.... I know the colors will be incredible!!!!
Have a







or two for me and post tons of pictures!!!


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (TREGinginCO)*

Well, for the last week I have been trying to figure out a way to make this trip work for me, but I hate to say I'm going to have to miss this one. Something's come up that requires me to not be away from my family for a while. BC, thanks for all your work on this, but cross me off the list.
I'm seriously bummed about not being able to go, but hope that I can live vicariously through you guys after seeing the pics, hearing the stories, etc.
Have fun all!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (ksand)*

ksand,
You don't even want to come up for the pig roast on Saturday evening? You aren't that far away.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

Spockcat, I know I'm fairly close by, and I thought about just coming for the day Saturday, but one of my kids is having a tough time and I think it's probably best that I stay home.
Save me some bacon...


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Once again being a procrastinator worked out for me. I just booked my room for two nights at the Lake Motel, the day before the GTG. I was thinking of camping, but the rain might make it less fun. I wanted to camp last year and everyone thought I was crazy.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

I am not going to be able to make it this year due to a trip to Ohio planned six months ago. I just wanted to say hi to all of you and say that I'm really going to miss not seeing all of you again this year. Pam and I had a great time last year. So it looks like your not going to get any of my special Touareg honey oil or my cheesecake. Have fun and post lots of pic's for me.








Jeff


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

For those of you who are planning to meet us at the base of Mt. Washington on Saturday morning, we may delay until Sunday due to weather forecast.
Email me for more details.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Well, I'm part way to the GTG. I am in a holding pattern in Wakefield, MA waiting for the girlfriend, who is sitting in Red Sox traffic in Boston. At least I can steal her internet from the driveway...
Anyone there yet?


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_For those of you who are planning to meet us at the base of Mt. Washington on Saturday morning, we may delay until Sunday due to weather forecast.
Email me for more details.
 Please post as soon as possible as some of us are leaving to night and will not have Internet connection. But i think it might be a good idea to postpone they close the mount washington road in high winds and fog









_Modified by joe buck at 3:58 PM 10-7-2005_


_Modified by joe buck at 3:59 PM 10-7-2005_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe buck* »_ Please post as soon as possible as some of us are leaving to night and will not have Internet connection. But i think it might be a good idea to postpone they close the mount washington road in high winds and fog









_Modified by joe buck at 3:58 PM 10-7-2005_

_Modified by joe buck at 3:59 PM 10-7-2005_

Mt. Washington trip is postponed due to forecast icing conditions on the summit for Saturday morning.
Rally is still on and we've got other things planned.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Where can those of us coming up latter meet any time saturday


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*

Good question. We're going to discuss where we're heading tomorrow...
Most likely Maine Coast and Freeport, ME.


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

BC --
Thanks for the updates...should we plan on Mt. Washington for Sunday morning?
-WB


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (WestBound)*

Weather forecast for Sunday does not look good. Problem is icing conditions are forecast above treeline.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

FIRST RALLY UPDATE:
spockcat and mrs. spockcat arrived first...of course. Then he proceeded to park in an unauthorized spot on property.
Meatster and others got caught up in three accidents between here and the Garden State. We're waiting for them to arrive shortly.
PrincessVivian showed up and is planning to tent camp in the 3-5 inches of rain forecast.








SSP is here and is checking in at the motel. He's been gone for almost an hour now....hmmmmm....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

The gang is all here. Let the fun begin.
8 pizzas ordered. Yankees & Angles on the TV in the barn.
2100 hours and all is well.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Have fun all. Ahh Yankees better come back! But Boston is out already!








Update 5-5. Told Yea!










_Modified by spikeital at 10:01 PM 10-7-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*

Top of the sixth, two outs, 7 to 6, Angels.
What, no pictures from the GTG yet?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*

Joe Buck?
How can you be at the rally at the same time you're doing play by play tomorrow at Yankee Stadium?
And by the way, dump a Budweiser over Tim McCarver's head.







Or Spockcat's.







Whichever is closer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

RALLY UPDATE #2
0700: Directions are written, it is pouring rain and we're off to Freeport, Maine this morning at 0900 to appease the ladies and those metrosexual men who like to shop. L.L. Bean among others will be the destination today.
I wonder if PrincessVivian is soaking wet in her tent yet?


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Directions are written ? maybe i could hook up at pig roast if its still on or mount washington sunday am. keep us posted on plans


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (joe buck)*

Mount Washington appears to be a bust for Sunday as well. Heavy rains expected and summit will most likely remain in the fog for several days.
Directions are written for the trip to Freeport this morning. Departing at 0900 from the farm.
BBQ (may not be an official Pig Roast) is scheduled for 7:30 p.m. in the barn.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
BBQ (may not be an official Pig Roast) is scheduled for 7:30 p.m. in the barn.

7:00 to 7:30 pm at BC's house TODAY, Saturday.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

BC's diesel pump filling up my V10. (he was away at the time. nice of him to loan me 20 gallons.)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

He should be making his own BIO.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_He should be making his own BIO.









Maybe he does - that just _looks_ like a red Webber Kettle grill.







Yankee ingenuity, don't you know.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*

This is it? The ass end of The Spockmobile and a BBQ grill?
Last year at this time there was an archive of pictures.
How is one supposed to live Touaregiously with so little to go on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SUVW)*

Not many photos to post due to the heavy rain. I've got indoor photos but those aren't really very interesting for anyone outside the group.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Maybe he does - that just _looks_ like a red Webber Kettle grill.







Yankee ingenuity, don't you know.

Alan,
And why aren't you here this evening if you can post on the forum?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Alan,
And why aren't you here this evening if you can post on the forum?

My instinctive long range weather forcast was dead on, and I knew it wouldn't be the same without the Mt. Washington climb and go-karts, so I made other plans.








Actually, my daughter is home from college on Fall break and Mrs. 4x4s has been missing her, so we are having a family weekend at home.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Brian, Thanks again for hosting this year. We had a blast. See you next year.
-Ryan


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

PICTURES....... PICTURES...... PICTURES!!!!!!!








Sorry... just had a little temper tantrum because I've been wanting to attend this GTG for two years now!!!!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Coming soon, I promise. Just stopping in NH on my way back to Boston. I had to stop and catch the Packers game on DirecTV before I made it all the way back.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

At least the Pack finally won.
Sorry to see the Eggtogether was a total washout.








Like 4x4, I figured it wouldn't be worth the trip, with the drive up Mt. Washington cancelled, not being able to dodge makbros on the go cart track. Besides, I was just on Mt. Washington two weeks ago at family visitation weekend at my son's school. My wallet is still recuperating from the outlets in Conway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_PICTURES....... PICTURES...... PICTURES!!!!!!!








Sorry... just had a little temper tantrum because I've been wanting to attend this GTG for two years now!!!! 

Sorry TREGinginCO. Too busy and having too much fun to post photos or a trip report.
The 2nd annual Northeast Touareg gathering was less about driving this year and more about socializing. There were many late arrivals on Friday due to the traffic conditions. Below you can see a small contingent of the NJ clan arriving. The group broke up a bit after midnight as the early start for Saturday had already been postponed until after 9:00am. Good thing too. There were two coolers of suds with plenty of uncooled reserves awaiting their turn in the ice water and we made serious dent in the supply.








Late NJ arrivals

Due to the rain, the trip up Mount Washington didn't take place until Sunday and then only for a few in the group who had never been up before. So on Saturday we drove enmass to Freeport for some lunch and shopping. Later that evening we all returned to the farm for a catered group dinner of barbecue pork, chicken, chilli, beans, etc. Several people who stopped with us for lunch that day at a brew pub also showed up with mini-kegs. Again, there was no shortage of the fermented grains Saturday evening, so the night was filled with socializing and comparisons of things big and small.








They say size matters








Patty, Tomoko, and Princess Vivian
Late Sunday morning we gathered for a group photo with the professional photographer. A few people had already bugged out so there were only 12 cars available for the lineup. The one photo of the lineup I don't have is the owners standing next to their cars taken by the professional. BC will have to post that one. 
































After the photos there was a small tech and repair session. Mainly consisting of me vagging and fixing the keyless start wiring of the other V10 that made the trip (the green wire was not in place at all). Fortunately for me, no one got an unflattering photo of me laying on my back swearing at the kessy module of this V10 while I tried putting it back in place. 
Sunday afternoon we split into groups and did our own thing in the area. Some of us tried in vain to finish the leftovers from the catering of the previous evening. (If anyone left BC's house hungry it wasn't our fault) I stayed at BC's with some of the NJ guys and we did a little shooting with some guns made available to us by our host, a friend of his and myself. 








Sunday evening we had a big dinner in town. This time we let meatster pick up the check. My wife and I left NH after dinner and got back home in just over 3 hours. 
Hopefully everyone else got home safe and I hope we will see them again next year or sooner.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just back ourselves. 5h20m, 320 miles at an average of 20.1mpg








As Spock has already posted, this weekend was more about the social side than the dramatic views and foliage.
It was more about the mud:








BC's grass got a bit cut-up.... but it gave us a special place to put Nick's (super clean) Touareg:








The barn was the safest (read: driest) place to hang out:








We did manage to get a pretty good line-up (after about two hours of nudging cars back and forth):








Many thanks to BC for hosting again. We all hope the grass recovers soon and let us know when you finish the food








Good to see familiar faces again. Shame that for the newcomers, the weather didn't co-operate. Hopefully you all enjoyed yourselves.
Cheers,
John.
http://www1.matthews-net.org.u...x.htm


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

Many thanks to Brian and Patricia for their wonderful hospitality. Great seeing everyone again. The weather wasn't great but the company was. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Makbros)*

Matthew...... all I see are little red X's.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Makbros)*

PrincessVivian reporting in - yes the camping was a washout but the weekend wasn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanx to Brian and Patricia for hosting a great GTG, thanx to Eric Dow and family for hosting Joe and I for a Saturday night PJ party







, thanx to spockcat for additional VAG on the Bear. I still owe you a breakfast, spockcat, which you could have enjoyed this morning but I couldn't manage delivery to CT. It was great to meet everyone and I'm looking forward to next year's Rally. Yes, I will still camp (most of you all missed this morning's breakfast which I did cook on the campfire) and I am formulating my "rain contingency plan" as I write. Looking forward to something on the Cape this Spring/Summer!
Drive on,
PV


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Matthew...... all I see are little red X's.









Must be you, Treg, because I see the pictures, and they are great.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC's diesel pump filling up my V10. (he was away at the time. nice of him to loan me 20 gallons.)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorkchopB* »_Hey Brian, Thanks again for hosting this year. We had a blast. See you next year.
-Ryan

You're very welcome. Thanks for coming.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

Bravocharlie, Thanks for hosting us for the weekend. We had a great time, even though it rained, and our trip to half point up Mt Washington was worth it for us first timers.
Eric has got some good pictures and I'm sure he'll post them soon.
Thanks again
SSP.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Matthew...... all I see are little red X's.









Because my ISP blocks port 80 incoming, I run on 8081. This sometimes screws things up (usually firewall related).
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_






























Still waiting for the group photos with the owners from the pro. BC, doesn't Wolfeboro have a MotoPhoto or CVS 1 hour photo that can develop pictures from that Fuji disposable?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (SSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSP* »_Bravocharlie, Thanks for hosting us for the weekend. We had a great time, even though it rained, and our trip to half point up Mt Washington was worth it for us first timers.
Eric has got some good pictures and I'm sure he'll post them soon.
Thanks again
SSP.

You're very welcome.
Glad you could make it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Still waiting for the group photos with the owners from the pro. BC, doesn't Wolfeboro have a MotoPhoto or CVS 1 hour photo that can develop pictures from that Fuji disposable?

Cut me a break. I'll get them posted.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Cut me a break. I'll get them posted.

Obviously, it's the post-processing taking the time.
I reckon BC's just adjusting all the cars and getting them all in perfect alignment in the group shots








Cheers again BC - great weekend.
John.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_
Obviously, it's the post-processing taking the time.
I reckon BC's just adjusting all the cars and getting them all in perfect alignment in the group shots








Cheers again BC - great weekend.
John.

Truth be known, I'm sitting here post processing photos from June, July and August. I'm a little behind.


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Driving in the Rain to Freeport:








Front Corner:








Rear:








spockcat and my V10 [thank you very much for the starter button, I owe you ]








4000' on Mt Washington:








1/2 way down Mt Washington:








Waterfallbehind all the cars)








Bottom of Mt Washington: (w/ some foliage, when the clouds lifted)








Bottom of Mt Washington: (w/ lodge)









BravoCharlie, thanks for the great event. Was good to finally put a face to the names. Awaiting next year w/ clear skies. 
clarke




_Modified by sleepera8 at 8:26 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Obviously, it's the post-processing taking the time.
I reckon BC's just adjusting all the cars and getting them all in perfect alignment in the group shots








Cheers again BC - great weekend.
John.

I still think we should have cut those two maples down so the group shot would have been easier and closer together. I guess BC couldn't find his chainsaw.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sleepera8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepera8* »_BravoCharlie, thanks for the great event. Was good to finally put a face to the names. Awaiting next year w/ clear skies. 
clarke


You're welcome. Glad you could make it.
Thanks for the photos.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I still think we should have cut those two maples down so the group shot would have been easier and closer together. I guess BC couldn't find his chainsaw.









Those two maple trees will be sap cows in a few years. Keep your Touareg off my maple trees.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

Had a hatchet but it wouldn't have taken down the maples - once again a great weekend - besides, all the diesel for the chainsaw went into spockcat's tank.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I still think we should have cut those two maples down so the group shot would have been easier and closer together. I guess BC couldn't find his chainsaw.









I'm sure that I suggested that we just uproot them using a V10 (as in the Top Gear Touareg review). We even had two V10s and not just one








John.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

Despite the weather, we still had a great time. Good people, good food, good laughs. Many thanks to BC and Patricia for hosting again. Look forward to the next one!
Mr. and Mrs Meatster


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (bravocharlie)*

FYI
thought u might want like some motoring videos/pics.
(pics only available from dowload sites)
Streaming:[play online]
http://65.88.190.33 
Download:[web based]
http://65.88.190.33/motoring
Download:[ftp based(better for complete folder downloads)][u need to cut & paste]
ftp://treg:[email protected]


_Modified by sleepera8 at 8:30 AM 10-11-2005_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sleepera8)*

Hey, Brian, many thanks to you and Patty for putting this event together. I haven't downloaded my pictures yet, but will try to post a couple when I do.
Me and the mrs. drove to North Conway on Sunday (saw Eric Dow and family on the way), walked around a bit, then drove the Kancamagus Highway to Lincoln/North Woodstock. The clouds were socked in at the top of Kancamagus Pass, but were high enough at either end of the road for some good foliage to peek through. I couldn't believe how much the river had risen. At Lower Falls, where people hang out on the rocks in the summer catching rays, the rocks were submerged under massive rapids. Saw a lot of flooding in Ossippee also.
Made it to Woodstock Station, but they don't do the Maple Porter until spring. Had a couple of Autumn Brews, though, which is why we were late getting to Garwood's.
If you're brave enough to host this again next year, I'll volunteer to lead a North Conway/Kancamagus/North Woodstock loop, returning via Tripoli Road and Sandwich Notch Road.








Big thanks also to spockcat for VAG-ing my seatbelt chimes and headlights. It's nice to unclip the belt and not hear that obnoxious noise anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good job to Clarke for getting a picture of the rainy caravan to Freeport.
It was nice to meet all of you folks who went!
Thanks again.
John & Jennifra


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (spikeital)*

Anyone who is a Yankee fan and wanta the big 2005 Directory and Yearbook, please email me with your address and I will mail it to you - FREE!
Just happen to have an extra.
First come - first served!
Cy


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (cybulman)*

Thanks to BC for a GREAT event! I do have a bunch of pics, including a lowered and raised Air Suspension shot with the 5000lb trailer hooked up for anyone considering a travel trailer for camping option. Work has prevented me from anything more than this breif post.
Even with the weather, my family and I had a GREAT time and look forward to our next meet... Do I hear 15 touaregs invading the NE Quattro Club Ice Drive?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Eric Dow)*

You have any details on the Ice Drive? Could be fun. Better be sturdy ice though, if we're going to get 15 Touaregs on it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (4x4s)*

A friend of mine lives on Hero Island surrounded by Lake Champlain. He says every winter tractor-trailers drive across the lake.
This year, I'll give it a try with my ATV, but not the Egg.


----------



## ridler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (mdjak)*

Thanks Brian and Patty for the hospitality and allowing me to watch the Nebraska game. Glad things went your way in the game later that night.
I had a great time meeting everyone. 
Sorry I didn't stick around for the group pic. 
Yes BC, getting home Sunday night was a good call!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am definatley in for the next one and it looks like I will have a partner next time.
Thanks again to everyone for making me feel welcome. You are a bunch of great people.








Mike


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (Eric Dow)*

only 1 concern about the ice drive...


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (sleepera8)*

Don't worry, we'll all be stopping for fuel before we go on the ice - no need to get any delivered.








John.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Annual Northeast Fall Touareg Rally (SSP)*


----------

